# European Fleet \Register



## wbeedie (Apr 9, 2007)

good link to finding out the details of a vessel 
http://ec.europa.eu/fisheries/fleet/index.cfm?method=Search.menu

Just put the boats number in where it says ext marking either in simple or advanced search and details of vessels since 1989 will come up whether the different names of the vessel or most recent entry into the register(Thumb)


----------

